# CD-Laufwerk



## MiRaMC (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab 2 Fragen:

1.
Ich will ein Programm schreiben, dass alle Dateien auf einer CD in einem Textfeld auflistet, ich weiß aber nicht wie ich da ran gehen soll. 

2.
Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit das CD-Laufwerk öffnen zu lassen.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wär nicht schlecht. Also schon mal Danke


----------



## squeaker (28. September 2004)

nein, eject kann nur über JNI gehen, da Java Plattformunabhängig ist.

Zum auslesen der CD: du musst den Pfad kennen an dem sich die CD befindet (z.B. /mnt/cdrom oder d:\). Dann kannst du die normalen Java File Funktionen verwenden um die Dirs auf der CD zu traversieren und die Textdateien wie normale Textdateien einzulesen.

Schau dir dazu einfach die Klasse java.io.File an. Ein File Objekt kann entweder eine Datei sein oder ein Directory. Die Klasse liefert dir alle benötigten Dateinamen innerhalb des Dirs das sie repräsentiert (File.listFiles())


----------

